# The Great Escape - Acela



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 5, 2011)

Make your GREAT ESCAPE this year with free Acela® travel. Because when you register and start traveling this winter, each qualifying Acela trip you take counts toward free travel this summer. And when you take three trips, you get one free.*

EARN a free roundtrip on Acela by taking three qualifying roundtrips (or six one-way trips) on Acela between January 10 - March 19, 2011.

BOOK your free trip on Acela between June 1 - August 31, 2011.

TRAVEL free anywhere Acela will take you between July 3 - August 31, 2011.*

and the fine print



> Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for this offer to participate. Register online at AmtrakGuestRewards.com or by calling 1-800-307-5000. To qualify, three Acela roundtrips or six one-way trips must be taken between January 10, 2011 and March 19, 2011. Minimum spend of $85 per qualifying trip one-way or $170 per roundtrip required. Free trips are valid for Acela Business Class travel July 3, 2011 through August 31, 2011 and are subject to Acela award travel time-of-day restrictions on weekdays. Acela award travel may not occur from any boarding point between start-of-service and 8:59 a.m. inclusive, or between 2:00 p.m. and 5:59 p.m. inclusive Monday through Friday ET. No printed voucher will be mailed. Free trips may be redeemed online beginning June 1, 2011 on AmtrakGuestRewards.com or by calling 1-800-307-5000. Free roundtrip will be awarded in the form of two one-way trips. Limit of two qualifying trips per day (one roundtrip or two one-ways).Members must include their membership number when making reservations. Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible. A maximum of two roundtrips may be earned. Other terms and conditions may apply.
> Acela ®, Amtrak® and Amtrak Guest Rewards® are register service marks of the National Railroad Passenger Corporation.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 5, 2011)

*Stephen, Go for it!! With all that money you earned from snow plowing,*

*you should have enough for several trips. You may need to change your*

*handle to Long Acela Runnin'!!*


----------



## amamba (Jan 5, 2011)

I find the $85 one way spend to be obnoxious. That doesn't cover legitimate trips like PVD - New Haven. Even a trip NYP - PVD is often $91, which I don't even think is the low bucket, which is pretty close to the minimum spend.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 6, 2011)

I filed for this but I expect I'll fall short. The Northeast Regional version, on the other hand...$49 each way basically translates as either Business Class to DC or "So, when do I want to see friends in New York?" Which is, of course, what the free round trips will probably end up getting used for.

Randomly: You can qualify for this twice, right? As in four round trips or eight one-way trips will get me two free runs on the Regional?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Randomly: You can qualify for this twice, right? As in four round trips or eight one-way trips will get me two free runs on the Regional?


Correct!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 7, 2011)

Is the northeast regional thing targeted? I only heard about the Acela version, and I don't think I will be going for it, but I could swing a regional version of this promo.


----------



## amamba (Jan 8, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Is the northeast regional thing targeted? I only heard about the Acela version, and I don't think I will be going for it, but I could swing a regional version of this promo.


I didn't get an email about the regional promotion, but when I logged into AGR and clicked on "promotions" it showed the promotion and there was a little link that said something to the extent of "click here to register."


----------

